
Analyse Asia #30: Twitter in Asia Pacific with Aliza Knox - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/05/17/episode-30-twitter-in-asia-pacific-with-aliza-knox/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Aliza Knox, the managing director for online sales for Asia Pacific
(APAC) & Latin America (LATAM) joined us for an interesting to discuss
Twitter’s footprint in Asia Pacific. Aliza offer insights to how twitter is
used in Asia Pacific from all walks of life, from citizens using it to
communicate during major disasters (for e.g. Nepal and Japan), political
leaders from Indonesia and India keeping in touch with their citizens and
businesses & brands such as Toyota and SingTel leveraging on the social media
platform to deliver advertising campaigns and engage customers in real time on
service issues. Last but not least Aliza offered great advice on joining
company boards for aspiring career professionals.

